# Soundfx für Filme



## ultrauser (13. Dezember 2005)

Hiho,

Ich suche Sounds für Filme. Wenn zum Beispiel eine Kugel von einer Pistole nah an der Kamera vorbeifliegt. Oder zum Beispiel typische Matrix Sounds.
Jetzt gebt mir bitte nicht eine Liste von irgendwelchen Sound Suchmaschinen, denn da habe ich schon geguckt. Und bitte auch nicht so welche ideen wie: Die kannste dir doch aufnehmen.
Wäre nur nett, wenn mir jemand mal sagen könnte, wie solche Sound heißen.


----------



## chmee (13. Dezember 2005)

Wie sie heißen, kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen.
Und die FX-CDs im 10er Pack bieten auch mehr reelle Sounds an.

Aber Sound FX trifft es doch schon ziemlich genau 

Tatsache ist doch, dass die meisten Sounds designt sind und nicht
fertig auf ner CD auf ihren Einsatz warten.

Kleine Beispiele: Mikroaufnahme durch ein geschwenktes Didge-/Plastikrohr oder
Heizungsblubbern auf 5% der geschwindigkeit etc..

http://www.filmsound.org/starwars/burtt-interview.htm

mfg chmee


----------



## ultrauser (13. Dezember 2005)

Danke erstmal,

woher bekommt man die CD's? Wieviel kosten die?

Und mit welcher Software macht mal solche Sounds am besten?


----------



## chmee (14. Dezember 2005)

zB bei ebay "sound fx" eingeben

Jedem seine Software 
Manche mit Wavelab, andere mit Logic und vielen PlugIns. 
Ich finde Reaktor und Absynth ziemlich geil. Hier kann man nach Herzenslust
zusammenstöpseln, sollte aber auch von Soundsynthese n bissel Ahnung haben.

mfg chmee


----------



## dreiviertel (28. Dezember 2005)

Hoppsa, falscher Beitrag, sorry


----------

